

Ask HN:If you could access every file with a specific keyword, what would it be? - epoxy

If you could have access to every document (email, word document, government cable, pdf, jpg, txt, etc.) in the world containing a specific keyword, what would that keyword be, and why?&#60;p&#62;I've had this discussion a few times with different circles of friends, and each group has come up with completely different suggestions.  The only rule is that the keyword needs to be a reasonable suggestion, and not something intentionally-broad like "the", "a", "and" designed to just capture every possible document.
======
maushu
"secret"

~~~
atomical
Share a file with the word "secret" in the filename on Limewire and you will
soon find it's downloaded by a company out of Pennsylvania called Tiversa.

